# Project Engineers



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All

We are in Martinchell, Santarem near Abrantes and we are struggling to find local project engineers, does anyone know any good ones in the area of Abrantes and any good builders for renovations please?

Cheers

Jan


----------

